# Funny city names.



## Mike1950 (Oct 17, 2013)

I was looking at the Idaho map today. Always thought Athol, Id was a questionable name. But how about Slickpoo, Id. Sounds like a great name for a laxative but city??? How would you like that on all your documents? Hi I am mike from Slickpoo!!!
Any ones near you.


----------



## Kevin (Oct 17, 2013)

Funny stuff Mike. 

Texas is also known for funny names and most have probably heard some of these. I live not far from Bugtussle. I have friends from Happy and Turkey Texas. Dane lives close to both of them. Also here's a list of names I just copied and pasted from city-data.com

Need a vacation? Here is a list of actual places to travel to in
Texas:

Need to be cheered up?
Happy, Texas 79042
Pep, Texas 79353
Smiley, Texas 78159
Paradise,Texas 76073
Rainbow, Texas 76077
Sweet Home, Texas 77987
Comfort, Texas 78013
Friendship, Texas 76530

Love the Sun?
Sun City, Texas 78628
Sunrise, Texas 76661
Sunset, Texas 76270
Sundown, Texas 79372
Sunray, Texas 79086
Sunny Side, Texas 77423

Want something to eat?
Bacon, Texas 76301
Noodle, Texas 79536
Oatmeal, Texas 78605
Turkey, Texas 79261
Trout, Texas 75789
Sugar Land , Texas 77479
Salty, Texas 76567
Rice, Texas 75155
And top it off with:
Sweetwater, Texas 79556

Why travel to other cities? Texas has them all!
Detroit, Texas 75436
Colorado City, Texas 79512
Denver City, Texas 79323
Nevada, Texas 75173
Memphis, Texas 79245
Miami, Texas 79059
Boston, Texas 75570
Santa Fe, Texas 77517
Tennessee Colony, Texas 75861
Reno, Texas 75462

Feel like traveling outside the country? Don't bother buying a
plane ticket!
Athens, Texas 75751
Canadian, Texas 79014
China, Texas 77613
Egypt, Texas 77436
Turkey, Texas 79261
London , Texas 76854
New London, Texas 75682
Paris, Texas 75460

Cool thread Mike.


----------



## kazuma78 (Oct 17, 2013)

The United states government used to issue national bank notes with individual bank names on them and the name of the town or city of issuance i.e. "The Campbell National Bank of La Rue Ohio". Most older towns and cities have currency issued from them and people collect all sorts of them in different ways. I like the ones from my hometown and from the bank my great grandfather worked where he had to sign them over the counter when customers came to the bank and the notes were issued for the first time so they have his signature on them. 

ANYWAYS, banks with interesting and sometimes immature names bring a premium for example notes from INTERCOURSE Pennsylvania seem to bring a good deal of money. Not because the notes are rare but because everyone wants one 

http://www.ebay.com/sch/Coins-Paper-Money-/11116/i.html?_from=R40&_nkw=intercourse Here are some for sale just to give an idea


----------



## sprucegum (Oct 17, 2013)

Kevin said:


> Funny stuff Mike.
> 
> Texas is also known for funny names and most have probably heard some of these. I live not far from Bugtussle. I have friends from Happy and Turkey Texas. Dane lives close to both of them. Also here's a list of names I just copied and pasted from city-data.com
> 
> ...



The west is full of strange names, I know some folks who live in Tensleep Wyoming. I was told that when the Indians moved from their summer to winter hunting grounds it was ten days travel to where Tensleep is today.


----------



## Kevin (Oct 17, 2013)

sprucegum said:


> ...
> 
> The west is full of strange names, I know some folks who live in Tensleep Wyoming. ....



That reminds me where I welcomed Y2K - Lake Tenkiller, Oklahoma. Oklahoma has a lot of funny names and so does Michigan and NY. And Florida. And every state I guess.


----------



## sprucegum (Oct 17, 2013)

Kevin said:


> sprucegum said:
> 
> 
> > ...
> ...



Every Christmas the Bethlehem NH post office does a huge business mailing cards for people who want the Bethlehem post mark on their cards.


----------



## Sprung (Oct 17, 2013)

kazuma78 said:


> ANYWAYS, banks with interesting and sometimes immature names bring a premium for example notes from INTERCOURSE Pennsylvania seem to bring a good deal of money. Not because the notes are rare but because everyone wants one



Not far from there is also Blue Ball, PA. Years ago I visited some friends in that area and the directions I had written down to get to their home ended up taking me through both Intercourse and Blue Ball.

Not far from Intercourse is another town called Paradise. If you live where you have to drive through Intercourse to get to Paradise, the local joke is that you have to go through Intercourse to get to Paradise.


----------



## kazuma78 (Oct 17, 2013)

Sprung said:


> kazuma78 said:
> 
> 
> > ANYWAYS, banks with interesting and sometimes immature names bring a premium for example notes from INTERCOURSE Pennsylvania seem to bring a good deal of money. Not because the notes are rare but because everyone wants one
> ...



:rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3: call me immature but thats pretty funny


----------



## Kevin (Oct 17, 2013)

Sprung said:


> .... you have to go through Intercourse to get to Paradise.



And if you don't you'll end up with in blueballs.


----------



## Brink (Oct 17, 2013)

Sprung said:


> Not far from there is also Blue Ball, PA. Years ago I visited some friends in that area and the directions I had written down to get to their home ended up taking me through both Intercourse and Blue Ball.
> 
> Not far from Intercourse is another town called Paradise. If you live where you have to drive through Intercourse to get to Paradise, the local joke is that you have to go through Intercourse to get to Paradise.



Isn't that near bird-in-hand?


----------



## Sprung (Oct 17, 2013)

Brink said:


> Sprung said:
> 
> 
> > Not far from there is also Blue Ball, PA. Years ago I visited some friends in that area and the directions I had written down to get to their home ended up taking me through both Intercourse and Blue Ball.
> ...



You're right. I forgot about Bird-in-hand. That's in the area too.


----------



## brown down (Oct 17, 2013)

intercourse PA
Virginville PA
blueball PA

you can't make these up hahah they are all out towards lancaster


----------



## hardtwist (Oct 17, 2013)

The west is full of strange names, I know some folks who live in Tensleep Wyoming. I was told that when the Indians moved from their summer to winter hunting grounds it was ten days travel to where Tensleep is today.
[/quote]

Actually, most of those strange named towns in Wyoming are named for the brand of the most prominent cattle ranch in the area. ie tensleep was a brand for the tensleep ranch which was a 1 over a 0 and both on their side...thus the name tensleep. Another that comes to mind would be tghe town of KayCee, named for the KC ranch.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Oct 17, 2013)

We have,
Hell, Michigan
I went on a biker ride there and we were all blessed by a priest, I have a t shirt that says blessed in hell.


----------



## ChrisN (Oct 17, 2013)

Hey, hey, stop making fun of my stomping grounds! My grandpas live close to Intercourse, and my one of my uncles lives close to Blue Ball. My Great-great-grandpa helped start the Blue Ball National Bank, which was bought out by Community Bank, who was bought out by Susquehanna National Bank. Another of my Great-great-grandpas started the Blue Ball Machine Shop, which is owned by my Great-uncle now. It has been in business for over 125 years.


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 17, 2013)

ChrisN said:


> Hey, hey, stop making fun of my stomping grounds! My grandpas live close to Intercourse, and my one of my uncles lives close to Blue Ball. My Great-great-grandpa helped start the Blue Ball National Bank, which was bought out by Community Bank, who was bought out by Susquehanna National Bank. Another of my Great-great-grandpas started the Blue Ball Machine Shop, which is owned by my Great-uncle now. It has been in business for over 125 years.



So that would make you a blue baller or a blueballite. :rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3:

Seriously though that is some cool history!!!


----------



## SENC (Oct 17, 2013)

NC doesn't have an intercourse that I know of, but we do have a Horneytown, an Erect, and a Climax.

Loafer's Glory, NC may be my favorite.

Other good ones:
Boogertown
Coinjock
Laboratory
Lickskillet
LizardLick
Meat Camp
Polkadot
Possum Trot
Proximity
Tick Bite


----------



## woodtickgreg (Oct 18, 2013)

SENC said:


> NC doesn't have an intercourse that I know of, but we do have a Horneytown, an Erect, and a Climax.
> 
> Loafer's Glory, NC may be my favorite.
> 
> ...



I like the last one.


----------



## healeydays (Oct 18, 2013)

You could travel the world in Maine. Sad that they couldn't come up with any original names and had to take others...

Athens
Belgrade
Bremen
Carthage
China
Columbia
Cornish
Denmark
Dresden
Frankfort
Freeport
Frenchboro
Leeds
Limerick
Lisbon
Mexico
Monticello
Moscow
Naples
New Canada
New Limerick
New Sweden
Palermo
Paris
Peru
Poland
Rome
Sidney
Stockholm
Sweden
Vienna
Wales
West Paris
York


----------



## Drgam (Oct 18, 2013)

A small village near to where I live in southern Ohio is named Knockemstiff and still lives up to the name.


----------



## BarbS (Oct 18, 2013)

After a lot of travel, my favorite is still, Beach North Dakota! Someone there had a great sense of humor.


----------

